# I Couldnt Help It I Broke The Seal!! Indoor Halloween Begins! Anyone Else?



## GOMG (Aug 7, 2014)

I just get the itch right before Labor Day every year and well its an itch that needs to be scratched! I am still adding shelving to the walls in the Halloween Room to display everything but I did manage to fill up one of the curios tonight. Plenty of set up to go in the next couple weeks but life is just better with a little orange out if you know what I mean. Anyone else started? I would love to see indoor décor pics!!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

I have not opened any of the Halloween boxes but the new things we bought or made never found their way into a box. The new Grandin Rd dog and Costume Shop cat are on my fireplace along with two new furry rats, I have to admit it is making me want to start indoor decorating.


----------



## blowmoldcrazy (Jul 22, 2013)

Wow!!! Looks great!!!! I too could not wait to start decorating, There are some things up, but they will get moved around.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Looks really nice that way. Hmmm...maybe leave it year round.


----------



## vwgirl (Jul 16, 2012)

Oh this weekend breaks the seal for me. My inside of my house is in for a major transformation.


----------



## Willodean (Sep 13, 2010)

I'm with yall. The Halloween stuff is coming down stairs starting this weekend! It's a long weekend for me to remember all the things I have and what I feel I still need! And I would leave your curio like that all year long!! My kitchen is always Halloween, all year long!


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

So I'm in that lovely state of severe sleep deprivation, yet massive caffeine intake is happening... and this thread just made so very very excited. I can't believe I get to really start doing halloween things this weekend! YAAAY!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Yeah...umm....I haven't cleaned up from last Halloween OR Christmas so right now one room in our basement looks like BOTH threw up several times. Hard.

Question Gris:

Top pic, top shelf, there are 2 pumpkins with big white eyes & a couple of cats, one there on the right, they're paper right? They look like these guys. They're a repro string I bought from Etsy, they're smaller & printed or backed with a felt like fabric. I was wondering when I'm googling or Ebaying what do I need to search for?


----------



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

This is pathetic.

There is no self control here, just ghoulish obsessions and sick submissions to addiction. It isn't even Labor Day yet.
There is no shame here, no sense of awareness. This sort of behavior is indicative of a deranged mind, a warped view, a stance that reaches horrifying levels of indulgence and insensitivity to the seasons.

It looks so absurd. It looks so obscene.

... I'm so proud of you guys.


----------



## MamaGrizzly (Feb 24, 2013)

My husband would probably cry. Every year I lay it on him earlier and earlier. I better wait at least another week.


----------



## NotTheBatesMotel (Sep 28, 2013)

Glad to know I'm not alone...I've been considering setting up the indoor stuff this weekend.


----------



## LadyMage (Aug 15, 2014)

My husband would kill me. Halloween stuff is not supposed to go out before the kids go back to school(day after Labour Day), it needs to be down before my husband's birthday on November 13th, and only then can I start decorating for the Other Holiday. There can be no indoor shrubbery until Dec 1st.

Though I'd be lying if my fingers weren't itching to start dragging out my crates.


----------



## GOMG (Aug 7, 2014)

RCIAG your repros are replicating german embossed die cuts from 30s very simular to what I own. In my cabinet I have embossed HE Luhrs American die cuts from 30s era. Luhrs was an artist who later married into the Beistle family and became the CEO of Beistle in his father in laws place. So a Luhrs piece really is just considered an early Beistle Co piece. I hope that info helps


----------



## GOMG (Aug 7, 2014)

Bmc share some pics would love to see what your up to! Spats well said my friend!!!


----------



## GOMG (Aug 7, 2014)

I would leave these up year round but I transition from vintage toys, Halloween and Christmas throughout the year


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

I snuck this little guy out last night.Can't wait to see who notices first, Hubby hasn't all morning
View attachment 211244


----------



## blowmoldcrazy (Jul 22, 2013)

Gris, did you ever consider to start collecting vintage Gurley candles next? I love them. I collect those and vintage halloween cutouts.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I have a few things that I keep out all year round, but I did find the box with the indoor decor yesterday, but I haven't done anything with it yet


----------



## S_Toast (Jul 19, 2011)

My costco skelly has been sitting at the kitchen table since I got him at the end of last month. I change his clothes every now and then or move him to a different seat. Does that count?


----------



## Lil Ghouliette (Nov 5, 2010)

Ghouliet said:


> I have not opened any of the Halloween boxes but the new things we bought or made never found their way into a box. The new Grandin Rd dog and Costume Shop cat are on my fireplace along with two new furry rats, I have to admit it is making me want to start indoor decorating.


You have to wait until I get back from vacation!!! No decorating without me!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I start decorating for Fall on the 1st of Sept...very impatiently waiting for that day...then I add the Halloween stuff to those decorations the last weekend of Sept....I really try to stick to that schedule...it's my tradition.
I do, however, leave out some of the Halloween items I buy or make before then, though...no sense putting them away to take them back out just weeks later, lol. I have a couple Halloween things here and there that have been out for awhile now that I made this summer.


----------



## CornStalkers (Sep 2, 2012)

I bought a Halloween pumpkin tart warmer from Yankee Candle 3 weeks ago and he's been warming away on my bookcase ever since!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

GOMG said:


> RCIAG your repros are replicating german embossed die cuts from 30s very simular to what I own. In my cabinet I have embossed HE Luhrs American die cuts from 30s era. Luhrs was an artist who later married into the Beistle family and became the CEO of Beistle in his father in laws place. So a Luhrs piece really is just considered an early Beistle Co piece. I hope that info helps


Ah thanks! I knew you'd know! OFF TO EBAY!!


----------



## GOMG (Aug 7, 2014)

The decorating has continued over here. This years cabinet top display has gone to the ghosts! Anyone else have photos to share yet?


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

I went to a community yardsale at a senior complex and one resident had her whole front porch decked out in ghosts,witches,pumpkins already! I wish she was participating in the sale so I could have seen who owns such a wonderful place


----------



## Download (Jul 29, 2014)

I only have one thing out so far, I don't think hubby would be impressed if I were to start decorating this early. It's something that I made though. Well, when I say 'made', I really mean 'value added' haha. I put some red nailpolish on the horns of my stag to simulate blood and I hung it on the wall to make sure it dried without going weird. It just stayed there *chuckle*. Hubby thought it looked cool so I got away with that one.
That being said, pretty much all of our decorations are indoors this year because we don't really have a yard to display anything in. There will be some stuff going outside, but that won't happen until the day of our party because I'm not making them weather-proof.

Oh, and my Black Cat picture lives there year round, so that's not really a decoration *chuckle*.


----------



## blowmoldcrazy (Jul 22, 2013)

Looks awesome gris!!! I love the three ghosts in a row


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

My husband has already agreed to crawl up into the attic and get all my stuff out this weekend. He wouldn't do it any sooner. (I don't blame him, it was too early even for me. Especially with it getting so hot this week.)

Sunday is our day off together, and it's supposed to be cooler and stormy, so we're going to decorate then. I even bought a half gallon of apple cider that we'll crack into while we spook up the house.


----------



## vwgirl (Jul 16, 2012)

We started Monday, sorry the pictures are horrible cell phone pics.


----------



## GOMG (Aug 7, 2014)

Oh wow I really love the witch VW girl!!


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

I am about to get my stuff out NOW!


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

Haunted Nana said:


> I snuck this little guy out last night.Can't wait to see who notices first, Hubby hasn't all morning
> View attachment 211244


My 3 year old grandson was the 1st one to see it this week end after it had been up for a week. Way to go little guy. Now he wants it all out. Thats my grandson gonna take after grandma.


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare (Aug 12, 2013)

Vwgirl- I love that witch as well!
Gris- Can you tell me a little more about the three ghosts you have on top of your cabinet? They are all in a row, behind the Halloween blocks, and each one is holding something different (cat head, jol). I just love them!


----------



## Haunted Higleys (Sep 2, 2014)

I started decorating today. I figured if the hubby can decorate at the beginning of November for Christmas, I can start decorating in the beginning of September for Halloween!


----------



## Evilernie (Jun 20, 2009)

Started to pull out prop and prep, one by one. ---Reworked my witch, playing with the fire and ice spotlight.


----------



## Curve82 (Jun 23, 2014)




----------



## Curve82 (Jun 23, 2014)

I started decorating for Halloween at the end of July.


----------



## Curve82 (Jun 23, 2014)

Our chop shop


----------



## Curve82 (Jun 23, 2014)

Headless horseman prop and portrait


----------



## Curve82 (Jun 23, 2014)




----------



## Download (Jul 29, 2014)

stormygirl84 said:


> Sunday is our day off together, and it's supposed to be cooler and stormy, so we're going to decorate then. I even bought a half gallon of apple cider that we'll crack into while we spook up the house.


That's a great idea stormygirl. I'm having some friends over to help me decorate before our Halloween party, might just have to mull some cider to make the day go faster


----------



## ichasiris (Aug 8, 2014)

I've just had this out since mid August. Haven't done much else since.


----------



## TheMayor (Sep 3, 2011)

Well , I will admit that I want to pull out some of my indoor decor but I usually wait until after my B-day (Sept 20th) . I will ,how ever, pull out the Hallowe'en coffee mugs!


----------



## zo6marlene (Oct 20, 2011)

GOMG said:


> I just get the itch right before Labor Day every year and well its an itch that needs to be scratched! I am still adding shelving to the walls in the Halloween Room to display everything but I did manage to fill up one of the curios tonight. Plenty of set up to go in the next couple weeks but life is just better with a little orange out if you know what I mean. Anyone else started? I would love to see indoor décor pics!!


I just love all your jack o lanterns! Having them displayed in one area shows them off really well. And to answer your question .....YES, I started placing things as I brought them home and placing (staging maybe?) some items that I am still not sure where they will go on the dining room table. Things will change as I start to bring things out of storage. Let the fun begin


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

I cheated a little, and semi-intentionally "tried out" the things that I bought at Tuesday Morning back in August. I put them up on the wall, and never bothered to take them down.  They still have the tags on them, and they don't look great where they are, but I'm leaving them for now. My 3 yr old insists that we keep a Dollar Tree paper lantern (Jack o'lantern) hung up year round. I've had my DT village pieces on the mantel since I bought them, too.

I haven't done any purposeful decorating yet, though. I need to rearrange a lot of things, first.


----------



## LaBruja (Oct 16, 2010)

RCIAG said:


> Yeah...umm....I haven't cleaned up from last Halloween OR Christmas so right now one room in our basement looks like BOTH threw up several times. Hard.
> 
> Question Gris:
> 
> Top pic, top shelf, there are 2 pumpkins with big white eyes & a couple of cats, one there on the right, they're paper right? They look like these guys. They're a repro string I bought from Etsy, they're smaller & printed or backed with a felt like fabric. I was wondering when I'm googling or Ebaying what do I need to search for?


The originals could be searched for using... embossed german, germany die cut ..on ebay but other than the plain jack..of which there are different faces, they bring big bucks.Although with the very good repros out now, I am almost afraid of buying without seeing and feeling in person.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

I just finished up with about 90% of our indoor stuff.


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

I let my daughter decorate with all of our Fall stuff. I told her we'd have to wait until Oct to get out the Halloween. However I couldn't help but notice what is hanging off of our living room ceiling fan.......


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

i started on the indoor stuff way more to go but have this so far 



















also got the bathroom done


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

Were In the process of moving into a house. So our Halloween stuff is just getting put up as it comes into the new house, Im seeing much eye rolling from my Fiancé but oh well  I can’t help my self


----------



## Wrench (Oct 11, 2009)

SakiGirl, I dig that little orange cauldron! Great thread everyone.

On the other side of the coin, is there a thread for us pitiful individuals who never take their stuff down? I'm fortunate enough to live with someone as spooky as myself, and our place has Halloween elements year round. It does amp up in October. Some random pics...

*edit* I found one and moved my pics there! Sorry for the weird bump


----------

